# Looking for a light for a 10 gallon reef tank



## gabe9876

I am looking for a light for my 10 gallon reef tank i mainly want to have soft corals and have been looking into all kinds of lights and dont know which one to choose. i dont want a really expensive one. can someone help me


----------



## Sasquatch

Petco has a 24" dual T5..get one actinic and one 10k.

I have the 36" and it works fine for soft corals








gabe9876 said:


> I am looking for a light for my 10 gallon reef tank i mainly want to have soft corals and have been looking into all kinds of lights and dont know which one to choose. i dont want a really expensive one. can someone help me


----------



## phys

How much are you looking to spend? Something easy and cheap are home depot's 15 watt 18 inch T5 lights. You'd want to get a 10,000K and a actinic light though so you'd need two of these: 18 in. Basic Plug-In Undercabinet Light-16466 at The Home Depot
That's one way. 

Here's the other as specified by the person before me: Zoo Med AquaSun T-5 HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hood at PETCO 

You'll spend about 12 bucks on the lights with the first one.. the second option you'll have to do the same. The second option has high output lights which means they're brighter and use more electricity. 

Another option is spending about the same amount of money as the second option and making your own LED system. That's better because they use less power, have more output, and last a lot longer which means you dont have to buy new bulbs every year. And you'll be able to grow SPS down the road.


----------



## Reefing Madness

13 4" LED Aquarium Marine LIGHT 90 Blue Lamps Corals Fish Invertebrate Lighting | eBay
Aquarium Fish Tank Pond 28 LED 2 Modes Clip Light Lamp White Blue Lighting New | eBay
LED Clamp 3W Aquarium Light Nano Bright Marine Fish Coral Cichlid 6X 3 Watts | eBay


----------



## gabe9876

Hey thank you guys so much i havnt made my decision yet but you guys have helped alot thank you


----------



## gabe9876

2 ft.T5 High Output Fluorescent Grow Light Fixture 1-Bulb-V21 at The Home Depot
I saw this light at home depot and was wondering if this light would grow soft corals?


----------



## phys

Softies, yes.... You'd need at least two for hard corals


----------

